# Should I be afraid of a Single Axle?



## Super-X (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys, Have been looking at trailers and I am really close to buying a single axle 6x14 V-Nose trailer.

After reading some posts I have heard that the single axle may not be stable.

Talking to the dealer, he said the old single axles's had som issues but that any new trailer will have no issues.

I would like to go with the single due to only hauling goose decoys, layout blinds and maybe at times one 4-wheeler. I do not see the need for the added weight of a Dual axle.

What are your guys opinions?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Super X, I have a 6x14 United single axle. Do yourself a favor and spend the extra couple hundred bucks and get a tandem. You won't regret it. I didn't think I would have any problem with the amount of stuff I have. But on long trips when it is hauling the quad, luggage, ammo, coolers full of birds, and all of the decoys the inside tread of the tires wears down very bad eventhough I am not exceeding the weight limit for the axle. It just compresses the spring enough so that the trailer rides on the inside of the tires. It's a pain. If I could go back and get a tandem I would.


----------



## Super-X (Jul 2, 2009)

jgat,
With the exception of the tire wear, do you have any other problems with the trailer (swaying, backing, etc)?

Most of our hunting is done local but it may go on a few long distance trips here and there.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nope, no problems related to the ride at all. Just make sure you put a lot of weight on the tongue.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Super X , I have a 6X14 single axel as well. I usually hunt pretty hard and travel all over to hunt. I personally would not recommend a 6 x 14 single axel to any waterfowler. As Jgat posted above once you get a wheeler and deeks plus gear ect for 4 guys it is overloaded... and rolling accross the plowed corn fields dosent help. I am on my 3rd axel in 3 years. If you never use a wheeler I would say you will be fine. Otherwise if you pay a little more you can get a 5200lb or a 6000lb axel instead of the standard 3500lb axel and I would think you will be fine. Other than that it pulls down the road like an arrow with no sway. hope this helps....good luck.

Adam


----------

